# Go out or stay home?



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you go out or stay at home over the weekends? (generally)


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I hope this isn't a serious question.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

kos said:


> I hope this isn't a serious question.


What do you mean?

Some like to go out and about, and some would rather just relax at home after a week of working or w/e.

I'm not sure I follow...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I stay in most of the time.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I go see a movie every weekend and maybe go out to dinner with a friend.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Work but if I wasn't I would stay at home


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

"You damn kids with your free time, I'm WORKING dammit."

:teeth

I stay home most of the time. :|


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Stay home. I've got nowhere to go and no one to go with.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

I only go out for starbucks in the morning and run errands if any, other than that stay home.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Usually doing something with my family.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Most of the time....................right now.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

hehe no surprises on the results


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I'm agoraphobic, so...I'd NEVER go outside alone. XD
I don't have any friends within 200miles of where I live, so I don't go out with friends either.
I stay inside.
Even if the house was on fire- I think I'd rather stay inside than escape and be standing out on my lawn like an *** for everyone to look at. 


...yeah, that's kind of messed up, I know.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

^ I'm practically the same way, won't leave the house unless I really need to.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Usually stay at home mixed with some work hours. I get out maybe twice a month when pestered by my friend though in the end I am generally happy I did go out, just so much work to get there!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I almost always stay at home.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I went out and did something on a weekend.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

50/50 Sometimes we are out of food and have no choice but to drive to town (which is 20mins away) and sometimes do other things while there. Sometimes we go play games with my sister and her boyfriend cause they are back from college. Sometimes we leave the bedroom for a total of an hour or 2 over the weekend. Every now and then something actually gets done over the weekend.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Stay at home. Too afraid to go outside and deal with strangers.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Home


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sometimes i go out but most often I'm at home


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Stay at home. I keep myself busy through the week with walks/gym, nipping into town for random stuff.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Sometimes i go out by myself, sometimes i stay in and sometimes i go out with people somewhere...all just dependson how i feel and how the weather look lol


----------



## ConfusedinPhilly (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm invited to go out every night, but I hate large social settings, especially the frat parties my friends go to. When I do go I look like a dick just standing there trying to talk to somebody, who wants to "party", because I hate dancing and I don't drink anymore. I'm also horrible with girls despite being an okay looking guy who dresses well. I rather just collect most of my good friends together and smoke a bowl or whatever. When it dawns on me that I'm one of a handful of people not drinking or dancing my anxiety goes through the roof.


----------



## Reflector (Sep 4, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> I can't remember the last time I went out and did something on a weekend.


Ditto...
*Sigh...* :sigh :blank


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Nowhere to go, no place to be.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I stay at home. No, I take that back. Saturday is the day I buy cat food.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

As of this coming Monday I'll be spending 50% of each day working, so I'll be out of the house!

Aside form that I'll be getting out this weekend, and I daresay if you can spend the time with people you feel comfortable with it can be a very positive and rewarding experience. I say get yourself out. Any SAS people in your area? Start a meet-up?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm agoraphobic, so I'm home almost all the time, unless I'm forced to leave. I especially try to avoid leaving on the weekends because there are too many people & too much noise, etc. & it makes being outside of my home even harder.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

For the last 5 weekends i've been going out, but during my final year exams (and final year in general) i rarely ever made it out, it was a combination of severe SA, low self esteem and no money!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Stay home, play video games - this is what I would like to do.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What's "out"?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Some of you may feel better about themselves if I tell you that I have never "gone out" not a single time ever in my entire existence. At this point I'm more bothered by the fear that someone would ask me to go out than the fact that I never had any friends or normal human experiences. I could not deal with the questions about my ignorance that would inevitably come if ever left my room one night.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I usually stay at home, but that's not by choice, it's just because I don't have any friends to go out with. I have a handful of friends and they're all almost as reclusive as me :lol


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I work from early in the afternoon till night, so yeah, I can't do anything.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I usually stay home and watch movies, listen music, etc. I want to start going out and hanging out with people though. I always say I'm going to get out more, but I never do.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

stay at home. day after day. weekend after weekend.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Stay home. I don't see the point of going out alone. It depresses me.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't go OUT out, like to bars with freinds, but I do go out with my son... to the store,mall,park, just for a walk or bike ride, the gym, etc.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I used to go out every weekend and most days during the week until recently, now I'm pretty much in my room 24/7.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Most weekends I hang out with my friends or my boyfriend or I go horseback riding, so I guess that counts as going out. (When I hang out with people, I usually go to their houses or we go somewhere together; _occasionally_ they'll come to mine.)


----------

